# Theraband Black for Slingbow



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi SSF!

My first post here and I am really happy to have learned so much before posting. I have been playing around with slingbows after a long love affair with compound archery. I just wanted something light and fun to take breaks with.

I finally broke down and got my hands on some theraband black band (I'll try gold later) and I figured out the perfect ratio of band to for my draw length, 27" with a D-Loop (for a release aid, I am an archer after all), and still have a reasonable draw weight.

Three lengths of 6"x1" TB-Black will max out at about 29" which is perfect for a 30" feather vaned carbon arrow. I could get it reliably on target at 12 yards.

I am working on a slingbow made from an AR-15 carbine quad rail mount that will require a bit more 'umph' so I will try and up the band width to 1.25 or 1.5" OR double/double .75" band so it would be 4 bands of rubber on each side.

I know this is much more complicated than using Theratube, but I found the tubing to be heavy and it would impact my arrow rest a bit too hard and damaging it, the Theraband is light, deadly and strong.

Happy shooting!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome and keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I know what you mean about the effect of heavy tubing on arrow rests. I usually use my own home made rests but I now have made a slingbow with a proprietory whisker biscuit and the TTS tries to follow the arrow through the biscuit. Apart from the delay in extracting the tube it can't be very good for the whisker biscuit !


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> I know what you mean about the effect of heavy tubing on arrow rests. I usually use my own home made rests but I now have made a slingbow with a proprietory whisker biscuit and the TTS tries to follow the arrow through the biscuit. Apart from the delay in extracting the tube it can't be very good for the whisker biscuit !


I've been experimenting with a few different kinds of "string stops". I'll shoot some pics later but I've had some good success with with a leather fork type rest (made from 1/4" thick tanned hide) and another type made from a 2" PVC pipe cap with a hole and vane cut outs (using feather fletched arrows so they slide through better).

I found the lighter theraband set faster and released clean.


----------



## KBeach88 (Aug 17, 2013)

check out my slingbow experiment........http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26228-updated-tactical-pro-diablo-ii-slingbow/

Theres more pictures in my album


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ive cut a piece of PVC to fit a Scout SS and cut a notch in the flatend PVC for an arrow rest it works either with feathers or duct tap fletching.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you mean about the effect of heavy tubing on arrow rests. I usually use my own home made rests but I now have made a slingbow with a proprietory whisker biscuit and the TTS tries to follow the arrow through the biscuit. Apart from the delay in extracting the tube it can't be very good for the whisker biscuit !
> ...


I would be interested to see your 'string stops'


----------

